# Infiniti M35h Crowned Fastest Full Hybrid in the World [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Chances are a burnout is pretty far from the picture when you think of a hybrid, but in this case speed is the name of the game.

Last friday we posted a story about a teaser video featuring the Porsche Panamera S Hybrid titled "World's Fastest Full Hybrid," but just when you thought the message was clear, an Infiniti M35h showed up in the shiny Porsches's paint. Well, it's official: the M35h is faster than the Porsche, meaning it's the fastest accelerating hybrid in the world.

Just when we thought Audi had a headlock on the cheeky advertising niche, Infiniti jumped up to prove that they too could pull sneaky shenanigans over the competition. The teaser video turned out to be the first little bit of the full clip which, not surprisingly, showcased Infiniti spanking Porsche in a heads up race.

The video is a dramatization, though reading the small print reveals that the company did have Guinness World Redords there to keep things fair. In the end, the M35h scored a 13.41-second quarter mile, though there was no small print to show how Porsche fared. We get verification that Infiniti won the race, though the video isn't a trustworthy source of the margin of victory.

Regardless, the M35h gets an impressive 39 mpg while managing to hit 60 mph in just 5.9 seconds. That beats the Porsche's maximum 30 mpg highway by a big margin, meaning the Infiniti takes a win in both columns, something all but the most brand-loyal customers will likely be concerned with. On top of that, opting for the Infiniti, which starts at $53,700 means room in the budget to buy a couple of new economy cars for the kids, versus the $95,000 Porsche price tag.

That said, you should make up your own mind. Watch the video below.

More: *Infiniti M35h Crowned Fastest Full Hybrid in the World [Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------

